# PushPole Help



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

You could re-coat it with a thin coat of epoxy, but they will show up again after a while when you wear through the coat of epoxy. A quart of epoxy might run you $60-$70. The issue is dry glass (glass that did not fully saturate with resin) in the construction process. If you've put a lot of use on it and it hasn't broken yet, it is probably not going to fail and just a nuisance. If you're able and willing to dish out 350 beans, you'll be happier with the lighter CF pole. If not, you should be able to get some life out of your current pole. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2014)

How about just using 12 wt. brand "work wt." gloves. $39 available at 12wt.com


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

What brand of CF pole is $350? I will soon be in this market.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/MHX-Push-Pole/MHX-21-Foot-Carbon-Push-Pole

$399, assembly required


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> What brand of CF pole is $350?  I will soon be in this market.


Magrove pole can be hand for less than $300 delivered to your door. Another $25-30 for epoxy and other supplies and voila, you got yourself a pole.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> I have a 18 foot fiberglass push pole that has started to "shed" or produce "angel hairs". I used it a lot but haven't touched it since this started. Is it worth fixing or should I just get a new one being that some carbon fiber ones are only 350$? If I were to fix it about how much would it cost, and how would I go about doing it?


If you are willingly to upgrade, do it and be done with it. I'd still fix this one up as a spare/loaner.

I've seen FG do this due to a combination of wear and UV damage. Provided it is still structurally sound, I would lightly sand it until the majority of loose fibers are gone, then coat it with neat epoxy. I would then lightly sand again and once again coat with epoxy. I would repeat this until no fibers penetrated the surface. 

FG weakens with UV exposure. You have to protect it. Once the final coat of epoxy has set, I would paint the whole thing with oil based marine enamel and then leave it in the sun for a week so it gets tough. The oil based paint will not crack. Once you abrade the paint enough that you can see the FG underneath, you need to touch up the paint job.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

What Nate said. You can also use UV resistant epoxy and skip the painting if you want to.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I paint mine once a year with Rustoleum epoxy based appliance paint.  A spray can costs $3 and the paint job lasts a whole season.   Lightly sand the pole with 200 grit paper, wipe it down with Acetone and then put two coats on.  

Remember 90% of coating failures are due to poor surface prep.


----------

